# شريط "قوتى وتسبحتى" - فتيات الأنبا رويس



## cobcob (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*شريط "قوتى وتسبحتى" - كورال فتيات الانبا رويس*
*الشريط ده فعلا راااااااااااااااائع*
*هو عبارة عن مجموعة ترانيم كلها مأخوذة من كلمات المزامير*
*أرجو ان الكل ينزله ويسمعه لأنه شريط جميل فعلا*

*http://www.4shared.com/dir/9864585/db8c33a6/_sharing.html*​ 
*أرفعك يا الهى *
*ارحمنى يا الله *
*الساكن فى عون العلى *
*اللهم التفت الى معونتى *
*الى متى يا رب تنسانى *
*رفعت عينى الى الجبال*
*قوتى وتسبحتى. *
*كما يشتاق الأيل*
*ما أحلى مساكنك *​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "قوتى وتسبحتى" - فتيات الأنبا رويس*

ايه الحيرة دى انزل انهى شريط انا 
واحدة واحدة علشان النت عندى بطئ ​


----------



## ramezmikhael (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "قوتى وتسبحتى" - فتيات الأنبا رويس*

jameeel jedan cobcob thanx


----------



## man4truth (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "قوتى وتسبحتى" - فتيات الأنبا رويس*

*thank u very much for this beautiful album*


----------



## oesi no (16 أكتوبر 2008)

تم تعديل لينك الشريط من جديد 
لكل اللى جربو يحملو الشريط ولم ينجحو ​


----------



## minaaioup (19 أكتوبر 2008)

متشكر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا أنا كنت هاموت علي الشريط ده وخصوصا ترنيمه الي متي يارب تنساني​


----------



## marowasef (29 نوفمبر 2008)

:big32:ميرسى جداااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا لانى كان نفسى اوى فى ترنيمة" الساكن فى عون العلى" لكن الشريط كله اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع:big35::01FDAB~189:


----------

